# Kraftmaid - Any suggestions before I pull the trigger on my kitchen?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I am getting ready to put a kitchen in my house. Don't want to spend the money on custom.

I have put in a lot of kraftmaid cabinets and like them. Any thing in particular I should know about?

I'm planning on doing a mission style, quarter saw oak, all plywood construction, with integrated end panels. 

They have a couple really good promos going so its time to pull the trigger between thursday and sunday.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

I too have installed a great many Kraftmaid cabinets over the years. The one thing I have to say about them, which can probably be applied to most cabinet manufacturers, is quality control seems to have dropped way off these past few years. The things they let out the door surprises me sometimes. But, these things can all be found quite easily when you get them out of the box.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I just bought, and installed a Kraft-Maid kitchen in my own house. I got the Rustic maple, distressed husk if that tells ya anything? 
I purchased about 15K in cabinets.

As for the cabinets, I only seen a few issues, 

1. 2 doors were bad.
2. 2 base cabinets were built about 1/16" out, the side panels stuck 
up higher than the face frame did.

I sanded the high spots down, for I got granite tops and didn't want a issue!

As for the doors, contacted the company, and sent replacements with-in 2 days, got them UPS in 2 days!

I got the self close doors, solid drawers, with the self close, end panels, panty/with drawers, etc.

All the cabinets seemed fine to me, just like stated above, just not like the "old time thing", quality control is not there anymore, as with EVERYTHING ya buy!

So, to follow up on the question, Would I do it? 

I would! And I would buy another if needed! (hope not!) LOL

Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I looked at the kraftmaid and shenandoah and went for the Shenandoah as they upgraded to plywood boxes, free soft close draws and doors and they have 30% off too. Been real happy with it too. Not one problem with the whole kitchen and with counters it cost me $7k 

Also if you have a Prosource near you spence check them out. They have 4 ranges of kitchens and the top 3 they do are very nice and priced fair too.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been shying away from Kraftmaid lately, unless there's a finish they must have. My only reason is because they are back east compared to me so while they definitely replace anything that is questionable, for me it takes about 3 weeks if it's a cabinet box that needs replaced. Doors etc. are still fairly quick since they do UPS them, but again east to west I'm about a week at least but they don't hold up installation anyway. Overall, I don't have a problem with them....if they were closer/faster to replace a damaged box so as to not mess up my schedule I'd keep using them more.

Just open and inspect everything before you start your kitchen so that anything that needs replaced, you'll have replaced ahead of time without it holding up your project. 

I've been using American Woodmark more now, they've stepped up their game with things like cushion close doors/self closing drawers etc. as standard as well. And they're here in Oregon so anything that needs replaced I can get much quicker.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Kraftmaid has a factory in Kinston NC, about a 3 hour drive from me, and it typically takes a couple of weeks or so to get a box replaced if needed.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Echo here put hundreds of Craftmaid in and Shenadoah, Lots of good promo's from both, handles, free sink base, plywood upgrade etc, My last big shenadoah order 10 free sink base's $285.00 each.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Thought I would add.....Shenandoah cabinets are part of American Woodmark Corp.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My biggest struggle right now is over integrated end panels. I want the custom look. My wife could care less.

Problem is I can't get the integrated panel on the fridge side panel. I'd have to do doors there. And I have a microwave cabinet that sits on the countertop which also doesn't have an integrated panel option so I would have to go with a door their as well.

After my discounts and with tax I'm looking at about $12k for cabinets. I'm guessing adding integrated panels and add on doors will bump it up another $1500-2000.

I'm afraid I'll kick myself for the next 15 years if I don't just spend the money.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Boxes are fine but the finish is terrible IMO . My customer had a connection in kraftmaid and asked me to do the installation . This was in a high end home...............asked me what I thought of the finish on the door's so I told him it was really bad . Some had orange peel others had drips and there was a color variation . We had a rep come to look and said they would replace all the doors .............all 75!!! I told him to get a credit for all the doors , which he did and we replaced them with doors from conastoga wood . From what I was told , the doors come from and are finished in a separate plant from where the boxes are made and are robot finished . All come's down to quality control .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dave in Pa said:


> I just bought, and installed a Kraft-Maid kitchen in my own house. I got the Rustic maple, distressed husk if that tells ya anything?
> I purchased about 15K in cabinets.
> 
> As for the cabinets, I only seen a few issues,
> ...


15k? I can get a huge kitchen for 15k in semi custom from my cabinet supplier.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

My custom cabinet supplier usually beats the pants off of Kraftmaid pricing and quality. By the time Kraftmaid adds for plywood, dovetail, softclose, glaze finishes, etc. they aren't very well priced. At least double check pricing with another comparable brand or cabinet shop.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Any chance you can build the boxes and order the doors?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Any chance you can build the boxes and order the doors?


With pre-finished ply this can be a real good method. Go frame less and the boxes get even simpler.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I installed kraftmaid cabinets in my kitchen 9 or ten years ago. Not one issue with them. And they have gotten a lot of use. My kids became teenagers with those cabinets. :laughing:

I have cherry with plywood boxes.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Jaws said:


> Any chance you can build the boxes and order the doors?


Thought about doing the whole thing myself. My biggest challenge would be the finishing. I just don't have an area that is set up properly to put on a good finish. 

But mostly I'm at the point of just being tired of working on my own house. Literally rebuilt the whole thing almost entirely myself. This kitchen is the last piece of the puzzle. I'm happy to pay the money and let someone else handle it. I'll have enough time in the install, backsplash, plumbing etc.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> My custom cabinet supplier usually beats the pants off of Kraftmaid pricing and quality. By the time Kraftmaid adds for plywood, dovetail, softclose, glaze finishes, etc. they aren't very well priced. At least double check pricing with another comparable brand or cabinet shop.





TNTSERVICES said:


> 15k? I can get a huge kitchen for 15k in semi custom from my cabinet supplier.


I wondered if this would be the case. I haven't worked with the actual cabinet numbers on custom kitchens so I don't have a lot of experience to go off of price-wise. I figured if kraftmaid was here custom would be way more expensive, even with adding options.

I might go pay a visit to a local cabinet guy today and just ask him if he can give me a rough idea off of my current plan.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Not really a fan of Kraftmaid. 
I have been less than impressed with their finish quality on painted cabs.

When I go semi-custom (which is rare....because I can usually build them myself or get them from a custom shop at a competitive price point)
I use Crystal.

I am installing a kitchen from them right now. 
Their fit and finish is MUCH better than Kraftmaid, as is their completion policy.
They have an Order Completion Program that pushes completion (damaged in shipping) items out with a pretty quick turnaround. 
(My buddy had been waiting months for his K-Maid replacements....and they came wrong)


***I think the most important thing when buying semi-customs is who your salesperson/rep is.
My Crystal guy and his team are intimately familiar with their manufacturing process and what can be achieved within the SKU-based production system. (how to beat the "38th guy down the line has no idea where this cab fits in" factor)
For example.....They built many of my cabinets as single units (one would have been 3 individual cabs), and fabricated all of the furniture/valance kicks as part of the face frames rather than being applied at install. My island is a wacky configuration with beaded inset face framed end panels and it came in three simple pieces....instead of five that would have looked "less than custom" had we have been forced to marry the frames on site.

I was able to achieve about 95% custom this way.
Crazy odd sizing....extra deep scribe tails on everything.....premium finished sides and/or integrated panels.....dishwasher panel that my rep made sure looked integrated (tough with beaded inset)....etc.
Like someone mentioned....this is where semi-customs get to be a little spendy though.

I think they are in Minnesota....fairly close to you I guess.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Spencer said:


> I am getting ready to put a kitchen in my house. Don't want to spend the money on custom.


Oh....never mind...:blink::sad:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

You guys need to bear in mind that the big box stores offer some nice finaceing for home owners. Not saying thats the case here, But custom cabinets from a cabinet maker do not always come with finaceing. The in house design means alot also.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Got a quote back last night from the local custom cabinet shop. $11,750. They beat lowes by a few thousand.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

And it's prob much better quality too plus you ain't got to deal with lowes


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Got a quote back last night from the local custom cabinet shop. $11,750. They beat lowes by a few thousand.


Cool!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> And it's prob much better quality too plus you ain't got to deal with lowes


Not probably, definitely. Plus you have someone to go to that actually cares and knows what they are doing.

My cabinet shop has gone miles above what a big box store would have done.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not probably, definitely. Plus you have someone to go to that actually cares and knows what they are doing.
> 
> My cabinet shop has gone miles above what a big box store would have done.


I learned some of the most valuable lessons about sales and how to treat a customer when i walked into that business.

I had never been there before. I walked into their showroom. There was an old timer amish man sitting at a desk drawing up cabinet prints by hand on a draft table.

He was very kind but not fake or pushy. I told him my situation and what I was looking for. He answered every question and then some and made suggestions.

He took me around the showroom and showed me the different options.

I told him what I do and that I had been a mill shop guy in the past.

He ended up taking me back into the shop and giving me a tour of the facility all the while the guys were in there working.

They got me my estimate within a couple days even though they are booked out 4-5 months.

Hard to put into words but it was one of those rare experiences where I walked away having complete trust in them as a business and a desire to give them my business because of how they treated me. 

Not only that, I told him I was budgeting around $15k and they still came in at $11.5 on their quote. I was impressed.

The only thing I don't like is they don't have a phone on site and they are booked out pretty far.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Got a quote back last night from the local custom cabinet shop. $11,750. They beat lowes by a few thousand.


FYI, Lowes/blowes! From my experience here, I went to HD got a quote for the cabinets, and the granite tops as well. My wife and I had a great salesman, very helpful, etc. etc. I took the HD quote to Blowes, they FORGOT about my appointment I HAD set up, pissed off now, I am.

I got to speak to a salesman, older guy, very nice, told him my situation, handed him my quote from HD, with the $ blanked out. 
He did his quote, (now HD did the work here), and came back to me approx. $3,000 over the HD quote! AND they are the same cabinets, the same Granite Company they BOTH use in this area!

So we went to where? And when buying it, we got the range/fridge/dishwasher/misc. etc. on the same deal, so NO finance, same as cash for 24 months, be paid off by then, cash is in the bank! 

WHY NOT USE their money instead of mine at the moment?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Dave in Pa said:


> FYI, Lowes/blowes! From my experience here, I went to HD got a quote for the cabinets, and the granite tops as well. My wife and I had a great salesman, very helpful, etc. etc. I took the HD quote to Blowes, they FORGOT about my appointment I HAD set up, pissed off now, I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big boxes are completely hit or miss. 

I had a guy at lowes who was the man. Knew what he was doing. Down to earth. Easy to work with. 

He got promoted. now I have two young people who are nice bit don't have the slightest clue what they are doing. I have done enough that I can walk them through it. My old guy even gave me kraftmaids book so I can go in there with the codes and all they have I do is plug stuff in. 

How box stores can hire people with zero experience and let them loose amazes me. 

I just placed an order for another job today. It was simple enough yet somehow I have feeling it will be all jacked up come delivery day. 

My old guy told me what there markups are and what the minimum they have to sell at is. He would sell to me at the minimum. I can't imagine hd selling at any lower markup. They would have to get it cheaper or be discreetly selling an inferior product.


----------

